# I-539 Visa extension



## alan2408 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi,

new to the site and looking for some help.....

I submitted a visa extension for my wife and kids in Aug'08, their current visa expires end of November'08, my L1 has been extended till Nov'2010 and we are about to file our I-485 (AOS) 

When we contacted USCIS about my wife and kids extensions as we are concerned that their visa's will expier along with driving license and EAD, the agent said that if you have applied for an extension (and it was received pending approval) and your current visa expires you can continue working and driving "normally" for up to 240 days post expiry.

Wanted to know if anyone else had come accross this or what advise would you offer.

Thx
Alan


----------

